# Lenovo y50-70 Problems after Win 10 update



## Morra

Hello I've got a Lenovo y50 laptop that comes with a great app called Lenovo Energy Manager, this app comes with a great feature called conservation mode which makes it keep the battery at only 60%. Now after upgrading to Windows 10 I still have the app installed, but conservation mode no longer works. Does anyone with experience about Lenovo laptops with this feature know anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Sounds like Lenovo hasn't fully updated the app yet. You will have to wait for them to do that.


----------



## dash_sid

Hi Morra, I also have the y50-70. And, yes the Lenovo Energy manager does not seem to work as it used to in Win 8.1 through a desktop app.
Now, on the advent of Win 10, manufacturers seem to switch away from the conventional desktop apps to Store apps. So, in order to use the Energy manager, you need to download the "Lenovo Settings" app from the Store. Upon opening the app, it'll ask you to download the "System Interface Driver". Make sure you download it from the webpage it opens. Do follow these steps if you don't want the device manager to mark the driver as incompatible after installing it. opcorn:
Step 1: Uninstall the Lenovo Settings app, and any other Energy manager software you have installed so that there's no conflict with the drivers.

Step 2: Install the System Interface Driver first. Now, go to C:\drivers (or wherever the Lenovo Energy manager Windows 10 software had previously unzipped itself). Open the folder *AcpiVpc* and right-click on "*AcpiVpc.inf*" file and click on install. Next, go to *LenovoVhid* folder and similarly install the "*WUDFVhidmini.inf*" file.
Also, install the Lenovo Utility software for Win 10.

Step 3: Install the Lenovo Settings App again and under the power management feature, you'll be able to enable/disable the Conservation mode.

And/or you may follow the Step 4.

Step 4: I find opening the app each time to use the feature quite frustrating. So, if you need the conventional desktop app like you had in Win 8.1, install the Lenovo Energy Management software for Win 8.1. Make sure you do not directly install the software. Instead run the setup.exe file in "C:\drivers\Lenovo Energy Management" (after unzipping) in compatibility mode for Win 8.1. And, voila!!!

I have tested many other ways to install this driver. And, this is by far currently the best way to properly utilize the Energy Management feature. If any other steps are followed, you may notice the Windows driver management service occasionally consume high memory and CPU resources. :devil:

It's too much for Lenovo to provide a simple setup guide. Lazy Buns :grin:


----------

